# 5 weeks and counting!



## 1st-time-mum

Hi everyone, I'm just over 5 weeks. My partner and I have agreed not to tell anyone until the 1st scan but I'm dying to talk about it! My due date is 16th January and I'd love to talk to anyone especially those at a similar stage.

Jen x


----------



## LC09

Welcome and Congrats! x x


----------



## AutumnRose

Welcome and congrats:)


----------



## WinterKage

Welcome to BnB and congrats! xx :)


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome & congrats


----------



## sam#3

welcome to bnb :hi:


----------



## SummerStars

Welcome! :)

I'm due on the 16th too. :)

We aren't telling anyone untill we get past the 12 weeks mark, so it's great being able to come on here and chat!


----------



## 1st-time-mum

I got so excited when I read your post! Somehow meeting someone due on the same day makes it all seem more real! 

How have you been feeling? Any morning sickness? I'm just very very tired! I managed to get cystitis and had a three day course of antibiotics and was sure I would lose the pregnancy but fingers crossed everything is still ok. 

Were you trying for very long? I fell on our first attempt! We're still really shocked! 

Are you finding it hard not telling anyone? I'm desperate to tell my mum and a couple of times its been on the tip of my tougue but I've managed to keep schtum!

I'd love to keep in touch with you... I'm very new to this...I've never even used an online forum before so I'm figuring it out as I go along!

Jen x


----------



## babystar

hi :) congrats!!


----------



## Sekhmet

Hi and congrats! I'm new to this board myself, and also pregnant for the first time - due on January 20. (That's my best guess, anyhow.) 

Be sure to say hello and post your due date on the January Garnets thread over on the First Trimester board, and Kota will add your due date!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/130549-official-january-garnets-due-dates.html

Hubby and I have told our immediate family - parents, his brother, my sister. We probably won't tell any other family or friends until 8 weeks or so, and then just close friends. I figure I won't tell my boss until at least 12 weeks. I find it REALLY hard not to tell. When someone is like, "What's new?" it's very hard for me to say, "Uhh... nothing?" ;)


----------



## emie

:hi: and welcome..:hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

hiya, welcome to bnb and congrats xx


----------



## 1st-time-mum

Hi and thanks for the reply,

I'm dying to tell my mum! Even just I can ask if everything I'm feeling is normal. I've been feeling really emotional. On the verge of tears all the time! I'm scared if I tell anyone I'll jinx it and lose the pregnancy. Silly I know. 

How long were you trying for? We fell on our first attempt and my partner is still in shock! 

Jen x


----------



## xJG30

*Welcome To BnB* :wave:


----------



## leedsforever

welcome and congrats hun :hi:


----------



## bunnyg82

:wave: welcome - and congrats :) x


----------



## momtobe,again

Hi! I'm due January 25th! We aren't telling anyone yet either. It is sooo hard to not talk about it...and we've only known for 3 days! This will be our 2nd. We didn't have any trouble getting pregnant with our son...but have been trying for 2 years, and miscarried in August 2007. I hope I can carry this baby full term!


----------



## Pinkgirl

:hi: and welcome


----------



## Pinkgirl

:hi: and welcome


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :wave: many congratulations :D


----------



## 2ndBump

hi first-time-mum im 7 weeks pregnant and felt the same as you i was dying to tell people i had a scan last week everythin was so far so good so i decided to tel a few people it was great sharin my news!!!!!

My due date is 6th Jan hope your feelin ok and enjoyin bein pregnant!!!


----------



## Sparky0207

Hello! :hi:

Welcome to BnB, hope your pregnancy goes well xx


----------



## new mummy h

1st-time-mum said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just over 5 weeks. My partner and I have agreed not to tell anyone until the 1st scan but I'm dying to talk about it! My due date is 16th January and I'd love to talk to anyone especially those at a similar stage.
> 
> Jen x

hi!! im exactly the same lol, only told mums and dads and close friends as mines meant to be due 15th Jan!!! :D

im all bloated up so i cant hide it really! i think its just gas, or im further on than i think or its twins!! (my husband and i both have twins in our family!eek!) lol

x


----------



## marie-louise

hey there,

i'm in same boat, 6 weeks today, been to the doctor but won't know when i'm due properly until appt on june 3rd. Starting to think that i'm actually further on! my last period was different as i spotted for 3 days before it came on properly, hpts all negative until after this missed period! i felt so sick from day one but feeling better now and am actually feeling like i'm massive and really obvious! has this happened to anyone before? could i actually be around 10 weeks instead?


----------



## Tam

:hi: Welcome to Baby and Bump! x


----------



## Tats

Hi Jen

I'm due 15th Jan! My first. I fell preg straight away too.

U feeling sick yet? I've been feeling sick for the past week - struggling to eat & drink. My appetite has gone & every smell makes me want to vomit. Gone off most foods. Can't wait for this to pass. Exhausted too! Feel very excited but also anxious/scared!

We've told immediate family & two of my closest friends only - although I think my mum has gone and told the whole world much to the annoyance of my husband! She was so excited she told all her friends straight away & continues to tell them every little detail! Oh well!

x


----------



## amara83

Congrats!!
I am preggers with my third - although I had twins so it's really my second pregnancy. Do you have any specific questions or concerns?


----------



## Tats

new mummy h said:


> 1st-time-mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm just over 5 weeks. My partner and I have agreed not to tell anyone until the 1st scan but I'm dying to talk about it! My due date is 16th January and I'd love to talk to anyone especially those at a similar stage.
> 
> Jen x
> 
> hi!! im exactly the same lol, only told mums and dads and close friends as mines meant to be due 15th Jan!!! :D
> 
> im all bloated up so i cant hide it really! i think its just gas, or im further on than i think or its twins!! (my husband and i both have twins in our family!eek!) lol
> 
> xClick to expand...

Know the feeling! Slightly self-conscious as my stomach is huge. I have twins in my family too but its way to early for me to be showing. I balooned up straight after I conceived & unfortunately my digestive system is still playing up! I'm due 15th too.

x


----------



## Tats

amara83 said:


> Congrats!!
> I am preggers with my third - although I had twins so it's really my second pregnancy. Do you have any specific questions or concerns?

I've been worrying about miscarriage/ectopic - I had pains & bleeding. I had a scan 2 weeks ago - could only see pregnancy sac - no fetal pole or heartbeat. I have another scan on wed - fingers crossed there'll be a heartbeat. Luckily the pains have subsided and the bleeding isn't bright red (the Dr's were more concerned about the pain).

I know its way too early to be worrying about this but my main concern is about the labour/birth. I don't have a high pain threshold & I am absolutely petrified of needles so I'm wondering how I'm going to cope with it all. Just really scares me as its my first & don't know what to expect really.

x


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations on the wee bean huni! Welcome to BnB- hope u find all the support you're looking for with these lovely ladies!! Wishing u a H&H 9 months! xx


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Hey & Welcome :wave:


----------



## Jessi-18

Hi there, i am also about 5 weeks as due 21st of jan! :) this will be my 1st baby, am very very excited :) does anyone have any advise about bloating? Thanks x


----------

